# my pup one ear hasn't been up yet?



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

my gal is now 6mos old.
she had teething almost three weeks ago. 
one time around 4months i saw both ears were up for few days then went back down.
now one ear is up for about more than a month or so.
but the other one is quater up and remained there until now.

do you think it will be up since one is up already?
or should i do taping?

how long would it take the other to be up any informations would be really great.

thanks


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

When do the ears go up and do they all need help or do most just happen?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

You should start taping them now as soon as you can. Never take anymore risks.









Mine has one up and one down at 5 1/2 months. I taped them last week. Still taped atm.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

To my amazement, both ears are up at 9-1/2 weeks. One went up, and the other a couple of days later.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I was told to give nutical puppy once a day to help the ears. Anyone else heard this one?


----------



## KTM450SX (Dec 28, 2007)

Noob question here, is the ears up just a thing people worry about for looks reason? or is there some other reason.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I am worried just for looks. I want a shepherd that looks like a shepher. Not that it is a HUGE deal but I am worried.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quote:is the ears up just a thing people worry about for looks reason? or is there some other reason.


Erect ears are part of the breed standard--which simply means that's what a GSD is supposed to look like. A dog with soft ears can still be a great dog in all other ways...but it's just one of those physical differences that makes a GSD a GSD and not a coonhound, or something else.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

And saves you from the...

"What type of mix is that german shepherd?"


----------

